
21% of Windows users plan to switch to Mac, says survey, vs. 2% Mac to Windows - artsandsci
https://9to5mac.com/2017/06/28/21-of-windows-users-plan-to-switch-to-mac-says-survey-against-2-mac-to-windows/
======
tinbucket
(What follows is entirely personal and in no way an attack or attempt to
demean anyone else's personal choices.)

I'm a longtime Mac user currently considering switching away from the Mac. I'm
a little sad about it and I don't feel entirely like it's by choice, but it is
what it is.

This switch is partly in response to the direction Mac OS is heading, but
mostly due to hardware cost.

I genuinely dislike Apple's emphasis on thinness in their laptops. I genuinely
can't afford to spend a minimum of £1,200 on a 13" laptop that's essentially
glued shut and has no upgrade path at all.

Previous Macs have given me ~10 years of use each because I've been able to
buy a configuration I could afford then gradually upgrade the RAM and replace
the hard-disk as I needed.

Add to that the fact that the cheapest 15" laptop (the size I prefer) is
£1,900 which is totally galling and puts it way, way out of my price bracket.

As a result, I'm actively looking for where to move when my current MacBook, a
15" from 2009, eventually dies. So far the best options seem to be a modern-
ish ThinkPad, which I can get relatively cheaply second-hand and upgrade as I
see fit. The ThinkPads are definitely not in Apple's league in terms of fit
and finish but they're pretty hardy and give me options within my price range.

I'll be sad when I finally leave the Mac, but not heartbroken. There are lots
of things I'll miss, but getting to know a new OS -- and hopefully switching
platform for the last time -- will be an adventure.

~~~
mf2hd
Why don't you buy a used mid 2012 MBP instead? For 5-600 pound you can get one
with a still good quad core i7 cpu and you can upgrade/replace everything,
removing the ODD gives you extra space for additional HDD/SSD, can handle 16GB
ram, easy to replace the battery (I just did, it was about 30 quid from
amazon), it's perfect. I'm still using mine and not planning to replace it
until it dies.

~~~
tinbucket
That's an option I've considered, but it's only really a temporary solution
and might not be a viable one when I come to need a new laptop.

My 2009 machine probably has another year or two in it, meaning that a 2012
machine will likely be a minimum of six years old when I get it, which means
it may only have a usable life of three or four years from that point on. Even
being optimistic and assuming the hardware lasts 10 years from when I buy it,
Mac OS support certainly won't.

The real kicker is that those are the last machines that I'll really be able
to buy that meet my needs and preferences. Come 2022 or whenever it's time to
upgrade again, I don't know where I go from that 2012 machine. I certainly
don't expect Apple to have backtracked on their sealed-box design.

There's no easy answer really, and all of them involve compromise somehow. I'm
now treating it as a matter of 'when' I switch, rather than 'if'. Maybe it's
best to get it over with sooner rather than later?

------
mikeash
Apple's market share in computers is under 10%. If 20+% of Windows users
switched in the next two years, Apple's Mac sales would have to grow by an
enormous factor in that period, far more than doubling what they sell now.
This seems unlikely.

I assume that either the survey results are nonsense, or planning to switch
has little correlation with actually switching.

~~~
linkmotif
Yeah these numbers definitely seem fake to me. I would bet my house that at no
point in the future will 21% of Windows users switch to Mac.

I mean, if 21% of Windows users became Mac users that would usher in a very
real revolution in the Mac platform because suddenly Apple would, for one
thing, most likely actually invest seriously in developing Mac!

But that's not happening because there's no way 21% of Windows users are going
to switch to Mac, because Americans would sell their mother for a lower
sticker price. People are only willing to pay money for things you can show
off, like cars and clothes and phones. A laptop or desktop computer is
possible to show off, but it's not something you drive around in, wear, or
hold in your hand all the time.

~~~
mikeash
I suspect a lot of people want to switch to a Mac when they're at home idly
thinking about it, but give up the idea instantaneously when their money is on
the line.

~~~
linkmotif
Yeah, my thoughts exactly re: these alleged 21%.

I don't know many people, so my sample size is extremely small, but I don't
know anyone who's on Windows and wants to switch to Apple. All Windows people
I know resent Apple and think it's stupid. I only know people who want to
switch away from Apple, as is the majority of the comments on this thread.

------
fnbr
I really want to switch away from Mac, but there doesn't seem to be anything
that fits in the intersection of "easy to use UNIX GUI" and "well built
hardware." With the new Windows Ubuntu subsystem, I've been really tempted to
get a Surface.

Also, I'd be interested to see how this changes when we look at businesses.
Windows has thrived historically by being the default for the enterprise, and
I doubt that Mac has the same level of penetration there.

~~~
sparkling
> With the new Windows Ubuntu subsystem, I've been really tempted to get a
> Surface.

In my experience, it is far, far away from substituting the UNIX experience
you get from macOS/Linux/*BSD

~~~
jstarks
I work on WSL, so I'd love to hear what some of the limitations are that are
holding it back from being as good as the experience elsewhere.

~~~
jaxn
I use WSL all day every day. There are two things holding it back from being a
better *nix experience than OSX:

1) the terminal sucks.

2) WSL should be a service. Or at least we should be able to choose to have it
always-on regardless of a terminal being open. We need to be able to have WSL
start at boot.

(Now wondering if anyone has made some sort of WSL System Tray app)

~~~
teilo
Mac user here, but in Windows all day on Parallels and servers.

For #1, this is a tremendous help:
[https://conemu.github.io](https://conemu.github.io) It's the first thing I
install on Windows. Comes with build-in profiles for bash/WSL, powershell,
cmd, and Admin sessions of the latter two. Still not as good as iTerm or stock
Terminal, but a massive improvement over cmd.exe.

#2: Totally agree, but I think things are moving this direction.

------
consp
Considering the used a 'smart poll' or internet poll I think would be the
correct term, there might be a very high bias toward the 'already wanting to
use osx' group by selection bias (educated, more heavily internet using).

Also, the summary says nothing about numbers (I don't think they got a lot of
150k+ responders considering the exact 20%, e.g. 1/5) so basically this is a
'look at us, we have new "data" ' poll for marketing purposes without
statistical significance.

Opinion wise: As a forced osx user (other machine uses debian and xmonad so
you can guess the type of user) I would rather switch to Windows than the
other way around. But my sample size is just one.

~~~
jostmey
I can never go back to Mac. Our last MacBook was a giant turd and huge money
hole. Bought a cheap windows laptop and I couldn't be happier

------
SippinLean
If you're used to Windows you'll find OSX very limiting. Everything is dumbed
down and hard to customize (which some see as a benefit). Simple things like
not being able to copy/edit the current folder path from Finder or missing
basic file operations like say, cutting and pasting a file are very
frustrating. Compared to Explorer, Finder just lacks so much, you can install
Double Commander which helps, but the UI is ugly and doesn't match OSX. Spaces
is much less intuitive than the Windows flavor, I had to install a 3rd-party
app for tiling windows (Snap in Windows). I'm not sure there's any way to sync
OS settings across machines, like Windows.

This is all on top of the lack of choices in hardware, the same reason I'm on
Android instead of iOS.

~~~
evilduck
You've clearly done zero research into your complaints before writing them up
and posting them here.

~~~
SippinLean
I use OSX daily in my current development job? In that way I was forced to
switch from Windows. These are all personal shortcomings I've experienced. I
think OSX is great for people that want to open the box, turn on the machine
and use it as is. I'm a tinkerer and consider myself a power user, compared to
Windows it falls short of my preferences. I like the Unix base but with
Windows' WSL that edge is fading.

Strange my ignorance is so "clear" but you've provided 0 reasons why.

~~~
evilduck
Because I don't want to start a point by point reply chain to try to convince
you. I don't really care that you prefer Windows, only that you're
evangelizing ignorance.

I get it, you want macOS to be a Windows clone and it not being the same
frustrates you. You could actually tinker, poke around, explore, Google it,
ask for help, whatever, and be that power user you profess to be, or you can
choose to complain.

> Strange my ignorance is so "clear" but you've provided 0 reasons why.

Here:

"copy/edit the current folder path from Finder" Completely doable through the
UI with just a mouse. You can literally get the answer to this with Google's
"I'm Feeling Lucky" on the bit I quoted from you. Also achievable in a more
than a few "power user" ways too.

"missing basic file operations like say, cutting and pasting a file" Drag and
drop does exactly this. Also available as a keyboard shortcut or through the
UI with a modifier key, but under the unixy name of "move". Also doable in
other "power user" ways.

~~~
SippinLean
>You could actually tinker

I have. I've installed the kernel extensions. Installed Spectacle for tiling
windows. I installed Karabiner, it worked, then I updated the OS and it
didn't. I think it does again now?

>Completely doable through the UI with just a mouse.

I know the dance you have to do to do this, because I _have_ googled it.
Here's the suggested solution:

>To do this open a new Finder window by pressing Command-N, and then press
Shift-Command-G to reveal the Go to Folder panel for the new window. Then drag
a target file from another window to the Go to Folder text field, where it
will be converted to a full text path that you can select and copy.

The same thing on Windows? ctrl+L

>Also available as a keyboard shortcut or through the UI with a modifier key

Which is counter-intuitive when ctrl+X does nothing, and the UI entry for Cut
is greyed out. This wasn't even an _option_ until 10.7!

These things are frustrating when moving from Windows, that was my point.

~~~
evilduck
>I know, because I have googled it. Here's the suggested solution:

Sigh. You just copied the in-line Google result page summary to me. Did you
even click that link and read the _other three ways_ to do this? One of which
is just two right-clicks. It's not a single keyboard shortcut or menu option
like Windows/Explorer out of the box, but a power user could also make that
happen and could even map it to Cmd-L if they wanted. Probably takes 5 minutes
to solve once and forever. But nope, the OS is dumbed down and not
customizable at all, right?

This is exactly why these point-by-point reply chains between operating system
differences are a waste of time. If it's not exactly the same as what you
already know, you're not interested.

~~~
SippinLean
>It's not a single keyboard shortcut or menu option like Windows/Explorer out
of the box

That was my point?

>a power user could also make that happen and could even map it to Cmd-L if
they wanted

I've even seen Applescripts for it! They took longer than 5 minutes to
develop. I want to spend my time tweaking in-depth parts of the UI, not very
basic features that exist already in another.

OSX being dumbed down is a _feature_ , if you want to sync your podcasts it's
a great system for it.

~~~
evilduck
[https://imgur.com/a/7ZO2O](https://imgur.com/a/7ZO2O)

There. That's the Automator script that adds it to Finder's right-click menu.
That's it. Add another 20 seconds to go configure your Keyboard shortcuts in
System Preferences and someone who's actually a power user can make this
happen in about 40 seconds. 5 minutes was being generous to a novice.

Edit: For funsies, here's the fresh out out of the box, mouse only macOS way
too: [https://imgur.com/a/Wce61](https://imgur.com/a/Wce61)

Edit2: "OSX being dumbed down is a feature, if you want to sync your podcasts
it's a great system for it." Sure, just like "Windows is a great system for
playing games, but if you want to do real work, you use a Mac". See how stupid
that sort of ignorance sounds?

~~~
SippinLean
Much of the configuration in OSX is hidden, compared to Windows; some of this
being a result of Window's dominance at the Enterprise level. That's why you
need Terminal to Show Hidden Files.

OSX has a different strength: simplicity. It's why I told my dad to buy one.
What you paint here is a false equivalence.

~~~
evilduck
We can all cherry pick complaints. Try remapping your capslock as another
control key on both systems and use that as a gauge for which OS hides
settings.

------
_Codemonkeyism
After 15y with only Macs I've bought a very expensive Dell (maxed out XPS13)
last year.

The quality is unbelievable terrible I'll never buy another Dell, so my next
computer will be again a MBP/iMac.

~~~
tw04
You should try a surface book, I've been extremely happy with the quality.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
I've decided against a Surfacebook b/c the version last year had that gap when
folded. Today I'd buy a Surfacebook if it wasn't for a MBP b/c there I also
have issues with Windows 10, e.g. the dock that sometime just doesn't hide.

~~~
tw04
Help me understand what you believe the problem is with the gap that exists
when the notebook is closed.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
It's just me, I don't like it.

------
taylodl
I would argue that 21% of Windows users are saying they'll consider getting a
Mac, not necessarily plan on switching. Apple might be able to get 10% of
those considering to switch (a SWAG) which means they might capture 2% of the
Windows market. That seems much more reasonable.

------
bennyp101
I made the decision to move away from Mac at the start of this year.

I just can't justify spending the amount of money it costs for essentially a
shiny linux box. I spend the vast amount of my time in iTerm/browser/IDE
anyway, and having dumped iPhones a few years ago I no longer need the single
ecosystem. (I do need to look into running OSX as a VM for the /very/
occasional use of XCode)

My 10 year old 13" Macbook is still chugging along, but it's basically
becoming useless for development work nowadays, it just gets far too hot now
trying to compile things - that will most likely be replaced with a Dell XPS
13 (When I can afford to)

My 8 year old iMac was on it's last legs a couple of months ago, so I spent
~£800 on building a new PC that should see me through another 10+ years of use
easily. Running Mint on it, and it's handling everything I need and more.

I was /very/ tempted to just jump over to Windows 10, but the licence cost was
1/4 the cost of the build, and that just didn't sit right. Shame, as I've been
setting them up for as a trial for rolling out 'proper' desktop/AD setup at
work and it works just great - with the linux subsystem as well.

~~~
tinbucket
I'd be interested to hear more about how that switch went and what obstacles
you faced whilst carrying it out. I've posted elsewhere in this discussion
that my intention is to do the same, for similar reasons.

~~~
bennyp101
A lot better than I had anticipated. I'd expected there to be teething issues,
but it was nowhere near as bad :)

One thing that did (does) annoy me is that I couldn't get the Apple Bluetooth
keyboard to work properly, it would just randomly disconnect and not work
until I rebooted. This is the most annoying thing I've found, as I still use a
Mac at work (and obviously still use the Macbook), so I'm trying to add onto
existing muscle memory and it gets frustrating at times. I do need to look at
making it work, or swapping to a new keyboard at work so that keys are in the
same places!

Software wise, pretty much everything I use on the Mac I've found suitable
replacements for on Mint. There are things that aren't quite as /nice/, but
functionally they work: \- Transmit \- Alfred

However, I still haven't found an email client that 'clicks' for me. I've used
Outlook for many many years now, and it works just fine for what I need, so
Evolution seemed to be the nearest thing, but it just ... well, sucks. I've
opted for just using the online version (I have office365 for my email) so
that isn't /that/ major.

But then being able to install tooling for work from just the standard package
manager is nice, yes I have homebrew on the Mac, but that's an addon to make
things work, and I have to remember to do brew update && brew upgrade every
now and then.

Oh, and as an added bonus, because I built the PC I got to spec it as I wanted
it - so for the first time in 33 years I own a graphics card! I figured I
might as well, add to the lifespan of the machine, got a GeForce GTX 1050 2GB
so now I can play games on there as well - in high def.

So basically I've ended up with a much better spec machine, added the ability
to do decent gaming, saved a small fortune, can put whatever OS I want on it,
all for the downside of not being able to use the keyboard I want. (But I
/will. be revisiting that!)

------
martinald
The problem from me switching to Windows from Mac is iOS development tools.

Ubuntu on Windows is really great.

~~~
tokenizerrr
It's absolutely laughable that Apple forces people to buy a Mac in order to
compile iOS applications. My company recently started using Xamarin, and to
our surprise we can't run automated builds for iOS on our Linux servers. It's
really weird. We don't have any macs anywhere, so it looks like we're going to
have to get an overpriced mac just for this single build.

~~~
makecheck
Since iOS is still _essentially_ macOS, albeit a heavily customized version,
making iOS tools work on Macs ought to be wayyyyy easier than releasing them
for an ecosystem as different as Windows. They may benefit from developers
buying machines but the Mac market is still much bigger than developer
purchases. Many iOS technologies are either identical or similar to Mac SDKs,
enticing developers familiar with their machines to create Mac versions. Mac
versions are useful for development too: even if you are targeting iOS for
example, it is often possible to create a "Mac game" of your iOS game and test
it _way_ more efficiently by running directly on the Mac without a simulator.

This approach is not "absolutely laughable", it's actually just about the
smartest thing they could do.

~~~
martinald
Well, fair enough. But it's really the last holdout of the Ballmer-era
platform lock in going. Even MS makes a load of dev tools for Mac and Linux
now.

I'm not saying they need to port XCode to Windows. What I am saying they could
and probably should do is make it easier to CI iOS apps on Linux (some of the
build tooling, as a start) and maybe even allow OS X to be bought & installed
trivially on VMWare etc - even as a "developer edition". It would make so many
Devs lives easier rather than all these ridiculous and unstable Mac mini hacks
everyone ends up doing for iOS dev. I genuinely don't think a OS X for VMWare
would tarnish the brand or margins. It's just a EULA change!

------
gshakir
I am surprised that 2% is not higher. There are very few alternative to Mac if
you want a GUI _and_ a UNIX like system. I really hope Apple invests in Mac.
It used to be that Mac hardware was very innovative compared to Software but
now, I like their Software (uniform experience on multiple devices) but the
Hardware is lacking. Especially the drop of MagSafe and limited Memory and
processor support on their New Macbook pros. But I haven't given up on Macs
yet. Remember, 'An Apple a day keeps Windows away'.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Ubuntu on Windows really works nicely for me.

~~~
43224gg252
Seems like most people use Linux because they value their privacy. Using it
through windows kind of defeats the purpose of using Linux. Also, to me it
seems that by implementing a Linux sub-system, Microsoft is basically
admitting that their OS isn't good enough for developers on its own.

Personally, I don't know anyone who chooses to use windows, just people who
need it for some reason. It's a privacy nightmare and anyone who considers
themselves a "hacker" and still chooses Windows when all they need is Linux,
isn't really a "hacker" imo (or at least, they haven't given much thought as
to why they should value privacy and freedom).

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Seems like most people use Linux because they want to develop software like
NodeJS in a shell.

------
jorvi
What everyone seems to be missing is that a large cohort of Windows users is
on crappy $500 plasticy Windows laptops with 1366x768 screens, 5200RPM HDDs
and 2-4h batteries. Of course the Macbook looks like absolute bliss when
compared against that. If people were on, say, a Dell XPS 13, the number would
be much lower.

On a personal level, I love my Macbook mainly for macOS. It's the perfect
intersection of stable, beautiful GUI/UX, UNIX and corporate (= 3rd parties
like Adobe) support. Add to that the fact that Apple goes the extra mile when
engineering Macbooks (terraced batteries, the hinge is perfectly balanced so
you can open it with one hand but its still stiff, fans that have a different
pitch per blade to distribute fan noise across the audible spectrum, MagSafe,
Force Touchpad, etc.) and you have a winning combo.

------
DoofusOfDeath
Interesting timing on this article.

Just last night I was doing more research regarding what OS my wife's
photography business should use after Windows 7.

As mentioned in earlier discussions, a few of my primary sticking points with
Windows 10 are:

\- Forced updates (because of potential downtime)

\- Telemetry (although this is more of a preference, because I doubt it
represents a genuine risk to her business).

When I looked at the mechanisms people are using to control those aspects of
Windows 10's behavior (WSUS, etc.), I kept thinking how I really don't have
the time or interest needed to set up that infrastructure and stay on top of
that.

From limited time-is-money perspective, a modern iMac is looking more and more
like the right choice, despite the higher hardware cost, and despite the fact
that I likely can't fix it onsite myself.

~~~
SippinLean
Forced updates: select Defer Feature Updates

Telemetry: install Spybot Anti-beacon or run a PS script like Debloat Windows,
takes about 2 minutes. The same telemetry is in your current install of
Windows 7, btw.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Thanks for the tips!

> Forced updates: select Defer Feature Updates

My understanding is that unless I'm running WSUS, I can only defer updates for
a while (maybe 35 days max?).

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I think that means ever 35 days or so, we have to
accept all update that Microsoft wants to force-feed non-enterprise users.
Even those updates which are much younger than 35 days old.

If I'm correct about that, then I'm not sure it reduces the risk enough for
our business needs.

> Telemetry: install Spybot Anti-beacon or run a PS script like Debloat
> Windows, takes about 2 minutes.

My understanding is that (a) Microsoft treats this as an arms race, and/or (b)
it's hard to be certain that these are catching all of the telemetry. Am I
mistaken?

> The same telemetry is in your current install of Windows 7, btw.

Actually, it's not. I've done what's necessary to avoid having that patch
installed. Which unfortunately puts me in a more precarious position,
security-wise.

~~~
SippinLean
Max deferral is 365 days. If you're running a business, switch to the business
branch. If you don't like a feature, uninstall it.

>it's hard to be certain that these are catching all of the telemetry. Am I
mistaken?

Not with Wireshark. Anti-beacon updates itself, and updates what it's
blocking. It's a very nice piece of software. Besides, if we are to believe
Msoft is only collecting the data they have told us they are collecting in 10,
it isn't that scary. (They haven't released any such statement for 7.)

>Actually, it's not. I've done what's necessary to avoid having that patch
installed.

I thought you didn't have time or interest for that? Blocking telemetry in 7
was much harder for me, it involved memorizing a list of _KBXXXXXX_ numbers
and making sure I didn't accidentally click one every time I updated.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
> Max deferral is 365 days. If you're running a business, switch to the
> business branch.

Thanks for the tip about the "business" branch - I hadn't encountered that
concept before.

Assuming that [1] is talking about the same thing you are, it sounds like the
"365 days" number you quoted applies to what Microsoft calls "upgrades".

"Another thing to keep in mind is that when you enable “Defer upgrades” in the
Settings app, Windows 10 will automatically defer upgrades up to 4 months, and
if you configure Windows Update for Business, you can further delay upgrades
up to an additional 8 months. As such, you can postpone Windows 10 upgrades up
to 12 months (4 + 8)."

But I'm just as concerned with the patches that Microsoft _doesn 't_ call
"upgrades".

According to [2], "quality updates" can only be deferred up to 30 days, and I
have no control over "non-deferrable updates".

I'm still evaluating whether or not the liability of those forced updates
justifies the cost of moving her post-processing systems to Apple.

P.S. I should mention that we don't have access to Windows 10 Enterprise, and
even if we did, I could never justify the time investment in becoming
competent to use it just to defend her workstation from Microsoft.

[1] [http://pureinfotech.com/defer-windows-10-upgrades-
updates/](http://pureinfotech.com/defer-windows-10-upgrades-updates/)

[2] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/deployment/update/w...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/deployment/update/waas-manage-updates-wufb)

~~~
SippinLean
The vast majority of Wannacry victims were running unpatched Windows 7, I'm
not sure why you'd want to avoid security updates. If 1 year isn't long enough
to defer feature updates maybe the business cost of switching your entire
workflow to a new OS is justified.

------
KayL
I'm one of unlucky macbook user. I bought macbook pro 13" 2013 and have
display problem after 2.5 years. I only used my macbook 2 or 3 hours daily at
HOME. It's my first mac and feels a bit sad of its quality.

Actutally, I always hear from my designers' friends about their Mac is down
and send back to Apple to fix. However, I've seldom seen such of comments on
the web. No idea why...

------
signamos
If you follow the links, there's 0 details about the poll... only that's a
"Smart Poll"... "Uhhh... smart. It must be true then."

------
intrepidkarthi
If Microsoft ever makes the OS that doesn't hang NO ONE will move out of
Microsoft!

~~~
SippinLean
I had lots of hanging and bluescreens on 7, 10 has been incredibly stable for
me, granted I'm pretty judicious about uninstalling packages I don't use. End
Task _actually_ ends a task now!

------
Numberwang
I've been a happy Windows user since forever and I've never really understood
all the complaints.

The crashes and issues are usually years apart.

I've recently installed xubuntu on a netbook that had Win10 on it (Win10's
size is ridiculous) and get constant prompts and errors. Before this I tried
Lubuntu and was prompted for restarts twice a week (that thing you don't have
to do on Linux)

I'll continue to be a happy Windows user on my main machine. For me it's been
awesome all the way. *nix systems seem either buggy or expensive.

------
holydude
I was very unhappy with the traditional windows notebook experience (terrible
hw quality, somehow questionable software quality).

I own various Macbooks (old macbook pro, macbook pro 15 and macbook pro 13)
and I absolutely love the build quality and the software. However in my
current job I have to deal with a lot of MS technologies (.NET and the rest)
and I am also using some thinkpad with Windows and it's a solid experience.
Working with W10.1 is a joy and something tells me that Surface book is
comparable in build quality to mbp. With MBP becoming ever more expensive I
see myself trying out the new Surface pretty soon.

------
arnaudsm
Too bad, many recent Apple decisions proved their disinterest in the PC
market. IOS 11 on iPad, wich is an amazing multitask experience is the last
nail to the coffin of OSX.

Power-user machines will become expensive niche products again, and this is
really bad news for HN people.

~~~
ihuman
Did we watch the same WWDC? They had speed improvements for the 3 MacBook
lines and the iMac, and previewed a new higher-spec iMac. They also introduced
a macOS upgrade focusing on speed and refinement, a la Snow Leopard. Not to
mention the behind-closed-doors Mac Pro conversation with the media several
months ago.

